# Fracino Piccino steam boiler safety valve



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

So I had my seven or eight year old Piccino on the other day preheating and heard the pump activate to pull some water through and it made a horrendous sputtering sound, like water spilling on a hot boiler.

I opened the back to have a look and got the problem to repeat and it was water squirting all out of the steam boiler safety valve (?) I've attached a pic.

I cleaned around the base a little and tried my best to tighten it. Have had it on a few times since then with no issue until yesterday when shortly after the pump activated to suck through some more water from the tank and it happened again.

I'm guessing the boiler is getting overfilled?

The steam pressure is fine, hovering around 1.2 and I can see it cycle a little on and off. Have emptied the boiler by leaving the steam running for a minute or three.

I wonder if anyone can tell me if there's something I could check before booking it in somewhere to get looked at?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The autofill solenoid valve should be checked/Cleaned/Replaced...shown here on a later model Piccino.









It's handy me shilling for all these companies isn't it....oh hang on I don't recommend them..my bad.


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> The autofill solenoid valve should be checked/Cleaned/Replaced...shown here on a later model Piccino.
> 
> View attachment 39629
> 
> ...


Cheers, I'll have a look at that when I get in.

As for shilling, I'll be honest and and confess I have been green eyeing your Minima...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Fix it, flog it, ajohn will tell everyone it's brilliant as will other owners...then get a Minima.

P.S. I don't get commission.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Anything else you do not get?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@Nikko This is getting quite boring and tedious...

How about something constructive or funny or friendly ...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nikko said:


> Anything else you do not get?


What the heck kind of comment is that? If you can't offer anything constructive then you'd be better not posting.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

MildredM said:


> What the heck kind of comment is that? If you can't offer anything constructive then you'd be better not posting.


Spot on Mildred!

What type of a forum member would write such a thing.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Che k the level probe. Whip it out with a 17mm spanner. Prolly scaled up. Scrape it all off and enjoy a normal level with no water spray...

If its go that high then you might need a descale although its known for the pressure to push up the probe and give high levels.

Whip it out and look. If you have adjusted the screw in the middle of the saf valve then itll need calibration again with calibrated pressurr guage


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for your help people. Couldn't get the probe out without taking the boiler out as it's stuck tight. It's intermittent but I know when it will happen as the pump runs for slightly longer than usual.

Going to pop it into to Coffee Traders in Surbiton I think on Saturday.


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

petebetros said:


> Going to pop it into to Coffee Traders in Surbiton I think on Saturday.


Picked it up today all fixed and fully serviced for a very reasonable price from them.

Got to adjust my steaming technique now as it's like a rocket now


----------

